# Own “Jupiter Ascending” on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 2nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A completely original space epic.

 David Blaustein, ABC News



EXPLORE THE UNIVERSE WHEN

*JUPITER ASCENDING*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON JUNE 2 FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include

earth-shattering extras: Jupiter Jones: Destiny Is Within Us, Jupiter Ascending: Genetically Spliced and many more!



Burbank, CA, April 6, 2015  From the creators of The Matrix Trilogy comes Jupiter Ascending, an original science fiction action adventure from filmmakers Lana and Andy Wachowski, arriving onto Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on June 2 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment.



Channing Tatum (Magic Mike, Foxcatcher) and Mila Kunis (Oz the Great and Powerful) lead a cast that includes Sean Bean (The Lord of the Rings Trilogy), Eddie Redmayne (The Theory of Everything), Douglas Booth (Noah), Tuppence Middleton (The Imitation Game), Doona Bae (Cloud Atlas), James DArcy (Hitchcock) and Tim Pigott-Smith (Alice in Wonderland).



From the streets of Chicago to far flung galaxies whirling through space, Jupiter Ascending is written and directed by the Wachowskis. Award-winning producer Grant Hill, with whom they have collaborated since The Matrix Trilogy, produced the film, together with Lana and Andy Wachowski. Roberto Malerba and Bruce Berman serve as executive producers.



Jupiter Ascending will be available on Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $44.95 and 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. All versions include a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own Jupiter Ascending via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



Jupiter Jones (Kunis) was born under a night sky, with signs predicting that she was destined for great things. Now grown, Jupiter dreams of the stars but wakes up to the cold reality of a job cleaning other peoples houses and an endless run of bad breaks. Only when Caine (Tatum), a genetically engineered ex-military hunter, arrives on Earth to track her down does Jupiter begin to glimpse the fate that has been waiting for her all alongher genetic signature marks her as next in line for an extraordinary inheritance that could alter the balance of the cosmos. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



Jupiter Ascending 3D Blu-Ray and Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Jupiter Jones: Destiny Is Within Us

· Jupiter Ascending: Genetically Spliced Caine Wise: Interplanetary Warrior

· The Wachowskis: Minds Over Matter

· Worlds Within Worlds Within Worlds

· Bullet Time Evolved

· From Earth to Jupiter (And Everywhere in Between)



Jupiter Ascending Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Jupiter Jones: Destiny Is Within Us

· Jupiter Ascending: Genetically Spliced



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On June 2, Jupiter Ascending will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Comcast, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. Jupiter Ascending will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

3D Blu-Ray Combo Pack $45.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $45.95

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: June 2, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Languages: English, Canadian French, Latin Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

3D Subtitles: English SDH, Parisian French, Latin Spanish, Bahasa  Indonesia, Cantonese, Korean, Thai, Estonia, Lithuania, Latvia



Running Time: 127 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for some violence, sequences of sci-fi action, some suggestive content and partial nudity.

DOLBY ATMOS/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Updated with the info that it will include Dolby ATMOS audio!


----------

